# clamp-on brake bosses?



## bm (Mar 10, 2002)

I found this page through the FixedGearGallery website. I don't know that much about ss/fixed accessories and gear, so I'm hoping RBR can tell me if the bike has clamp-on brake bosses for the front fork. (Where would you get such devices?)

Maybe I'm just seeing things ...

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2004/f/harris.htm


----------



## Setzer (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes the fork has clamp on brake bosses, but there specificly made for the for the PACE RC31 carbon fibre fork. They're available seperatly but i doubt they wil fit anything else. The Pace fork is made out of two carbon fibre pipes from a diameter bigger then most rigid forks, they're a bit comparable to normal suspension fork legs in diameter size.

cheers
R.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a BMX accessory that allows you to mount a V brake boss.

Here is what it looks like:









Essentially, the bracket mounts via the center hole to your brake caliper hole on the fork or your seat stay brake bridge. Then you use the included 2 piper fasteners to clamp down both sides of the lower portion of the bracket.

Instant brake bosses.

You can get these at BMX shops or online at www.danscomp.com


----------



## bm (Mar 10, 2002)

*wow*

Wow that's really cool! ... When I thought about using my original frame for cyclocross, I was told I had to get a different fork, or weld bosses, blah blah ... 

What is the opinion against using these mounts? ... Perhaps there is some instability at the center hole that's not recommended for hard riding ... ?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*side pull adapters are also made.....*

for Keirin/Track bikes so they can be riden on the road in Japan, but don't know where they are sold...though they are simple enough that it would not be too hard to fabricate one.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I have not mounted one of these myself. A mechanic at the shop told me about this bolt on adapter when I inquired about converting a road frame to a cross frame. It's made by the bmx company called Big Cheese.

I never got around to doing it, so I can't vouch for the product.

There's not much info on it online.

I did find this site that mounted it to a recumbent bike though:
http://www.bentechbikes.com/vbrakes.htm

Take a look and you can see how it mounts and it's size relative to other parts on teh bike. It may look bulky on a road bike.


----------

